# Stargate Continuum released on Blu-Ray



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/new...:_Continuum_to_Land_on_Blu-ray_this_July/1656

Can't wait!Now bring on Ark and seasons 1-10 and I'll be a happy camper


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, that is great news!

I was going to buy Ark...but since I have netflix I rarely buy DVDs anymore. I only buy blu-ray now...definitely a blind buy for me!

Also, although that story device is possiblely over done on Stargate (parralel worlds, time travel, etc)...they are still some of the best episodes!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

-) Guess this is when I get a Blu-Ray player or PS3
-) Too bad, Blu-Ray hasn't adopted Hybrid Disks like HD-DVD did.... my inlaws, my mother, and a few of our friends are not going to get Blu-Ray anytime soon (all them don't even have an HDTV)... so I can't loan them my disk like I did with Ark and the other seasons


----------

